# Consola Miniatura de bajo costo y Consola Digital DRACO 20-5-2



## DJ DRACO (Ene 15, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro. Hace tiempo que estoy buscando por todas partes diseños, circuitos, información sobre como armar una pequeña consola casera de audio, y al final me decidi por armarla yo mismo.

la idea surgió a partir de que en mi casa tengo muchos aparats desarmados y tengo jacks, y potenciometros y un monton de esas cosas.

y ademas tenia sobradas ganas de un pequeña consola pero bien barata!

he aqui un diseño medio propio de una pequña consola casera, barata y bien pequeña.

Descripción:

Alimentación:                    15v+15v / 1,5A
Entradas:                          4 mono no balanceadas
Salidas:                             1 mono no balanceada
Ecualizador:                      3 bandas: 100Hz, 1Khz, 8Khz. la salida tambien tiene ecualizador.
Vúmetro:                           1 de 10 led's (LM3915)
Integrados involucrados:  5 TL084 y 1 LM3915

lleva 19 potenciómetros lineales rotativos monoaurales de 100K. y un potenciómetro lineal desplazable 60mm monoaural de 100K.

el chasis lo acomodé apartir de una vieja lectograbadora de CD's por ende ya pueden tomar en cuenta el tamaño de la consola.

aqui les dejo un diagrama del circuito de 1 canal, el pcb casi terminado del proyecto completo, y fotos de como va progresando el chasis.

pronto seguire con los aportes para mostrar el chasis terminado, pintado y con los potenciómetros.

espero le sirva a alguien.

saludos.


----------



## ruben_dj (Ene 16, 2009)

Gracias por el aporte. Sería lo máximo si también envías el diagrama del circuito. Ya quiero verlo terminado. Y unas  preguntas ¿Cuanto te costó hacerlo?¿Y se escucha bien?¿Hay ruidos?¿Qué tal es la calidad del sonido?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 17, 2009)

Hola, en realidad no lo tengo hecho todavia por faltante de dinero y pq aun estoy mejorando el circuito.

el costo que yo calcule es mas o menos el siguiente:

19 pot. rot. lin. mono a $5 c/u = $95
1 pot. despl. lin. mono = $7
el chasis de una lectora vieja = $0
5 TL084 = $7,5
1 LM3925 = $3
plaqueta, cables y estaño = $25
transformador de 12+12v 1,5A = no tengo idea.

el sonido debe ser bueno ya que los materiales son los mismos que use en muchas otras aplicaciones y siempre me dieron buenos resultados.

la parte de ecualizacion de cada canal tambien la hacen los TL084 de forma activa.

espero terminarla pronto para subir una foto de la misma ya pintada y con todos sus componentes.

quiero demostrar que con solo $200 (U$s70) se puede obtener una buena consola de 4 canales.


----------



## electrodan (Ene 17, 2009)

No era que tenias potenciómetros?
Por que usas potenciómetros lineales (y no logarítmicos)?


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 17, 2009)

para ecualizar se usan lineales y para volumen logaritmicos, la respuesta de nuesto oido en cuanto a intensidad de sonido es logaritmica y no lineal.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 17, 2009)

jeje. eso ya lo sep.

pero el logaritmico solo cambia el grado de la funcion del avance del volumen respecto al movimiento.

en realidad quien ha ido a la universidad sobre todo de ciencias exactas sabe q la funcion lineal aumenta a medida q se mueve el pote, y siempre aumenta lo mismo por cada movimiento. ej: 10% por cada 36º de movimiento.

el logaritmico como su nombre lo indica aumenta exponencialmente, eso nos permite mover el potenciometro rapidamente o violentamente al principio y q no se note un cambio brusco.

pq en los primeros 180º el volumen no varia mucho, y a medida q el pote sigue girando aumenta con mayor intensidad. dejo unas graficas.

a mi en especial siempre me gusto mas el sistema lineal.


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 17, 2009)

dj draco el mensaje fue para electrodan que lo pregunto.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 17, 2009)

ajaja. bueno, perdon.

solo queria decir eso.

a mi me gusta todo lineal. pero opciones hay de sobra.

espero mis imagenes les sirvan tambien a electrodan.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2009)

Hola amigos.

estoy terminanado ya el circuito de la consola, y cada canal tiene ecualizador activo de 3 bandas.

el problema es que tengo 2 ecualizadores distintos y queria saber cual me conviene usar.

1 de ellos tiene el potenciómetro entre la entrada de audio y la salida.
y el otro tiene el filtro de audio, y el pote entre la salida y masa.

en realidad a mi me conviene mucho mas la ultima opcion, pero estudiandolo, y simulandolo,
creo que actua como crossover, y si mando todo el pote a masa, se va toda la señal de esa rama.

esta vez necesito de su ayuda por ultima vez.

...creo...

saludos.

p/d: tambi el nuevo circuito, casi terminado, con menos integrados y el vúmetro incluido, mas la fuente rectificada, filtrada y estabilizada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2009)

¿ Por que pasa-banda ?
¿ Quieres ajustar graves, medios y agudos ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2009)

Claro, lo que yo quiero es acentuar graves, medios y agudos.

yo uso un TL084 por canal. en 1 pre hago el pre de ganancia, y los otros 3 pre, los uso para los tonos.

he visto que estos ecualizadores activos estan por todas partes, pero no sabria bien cual usar.

ademas si t fijas bien, son los 2 casos iguales, solo cambia el pote de lugar.

que me recomendas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2009)

Lo que necesitas es *1* solo pasa-banda de medios (Por eso mi pregunta), los otros son pasa-altos y pasa-bajos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5265


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2009)

si, claro, yo ya tengo los 3 filtros, para distintas frecuencias, y los 3 activos. pq pasivos no me da el espacio.

solo queria saber cual de los 2 sistemas es el mjor. po lo visto en tu esquema, el mejor es el numero 1, en el que el pote va desde entrada de audio hasta la salida, y hay una realimentacion desde la salida hasta la entrada.

gracias.

voy a hacer ese a ver que onda.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 26, 2009)

Ya esta todo listo. las plaquetas terminadas y con algunos componentes sobre ellas. envio un par de fotitos para que vean como evoluciono la consola. pronto (cuando este terminada), un vistazo final y listo.

saludos y gracias por todos los aportes.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 27, 2009)

Les dejo tmbien el circuito finalizado, mejorado.

espero le sirva a algun pequeño grupo musical que no disponga de dinero para comprar una de estas.

saludos.


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 27, 2009)

te quedo muy buena te felicito, para los que estan con el tena del sonido es muy util. opino lo mismo de que le sirva a algun pequeño grupo, aca una chica cuesta $4500 que son $600 argentinos.

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 27, 2009)

si, aca una pequeña de 4 canales, solo maneja volumen. y la que le sigue cuesta 1300 pesos argentinos.

es mucho dinero. yo solo gaste $50 de componentes. el chasis es de una lectora vieja. ls potes con sus cabezas o capuchas valen $114 (19 potes), y con el transformador y todo no me va a costar mas de $300.

ya coloque mas componentes sobre la placa, pronto estara lista.

Ya esta lista muchachos.

fotitos de la consola casi completa.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Ene 31, 2009)

interasante muy buen aporte DJ_drako y dime esta consola sirve para mezclar canciones en un equipo de sonido ..? dale efectos a CD..? en reproduccion..?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2009)

en el circuito, en la entrada, la ganancia es variable con unas resistencias.

si usas un equipo de sonido, deberas elegir la mas baja, para q no distorsione.

efectos no tiene, solo graves, medios y agudos.

pero hay otro post en este foro, sobre una consola de DJ, donde si estamos aportando para mezclar 2 canales stereo de audio y darle muchos efectos.

este es el link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/construir-consola-dj-midi-17989/


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 1, 2009)

Grande DJ, muy buen aporte. 

Como suman los Potes. 

Yo que queria hacer una de 36 canales. para instrumentos-!

Me conviene comprar al por mayor los potes. 

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2009)

si al palo.

Pero ahora voy por más.

Ya empece un nuevo diseño. Una consola de 20 canales. stereo, con ecualizador gráfico digital de 5 bandas por canal.

necesita bus de información, microprocesadores. y toda la onda.

les dejo información sobre los integrados a usar:

TDA7317 - Ecualizador gráfico 5 bandas con pre (stereo).
dsPIC30F6012A - en conjunto con 4 MCP6022, conforman un analizador de espectro de audio de 20 bandas por 20 led's.

ya estoy diseñando el circuito. recien empiezo. cuando lo tega listo lo posteo.

lo hermoso de esta consola es que será completamente digital. no lleva potenciómetros (excepto los de volumen desplazables de 70mm).

espero que algun programador o amigo que sepa de estos integrados que llevan BUS I2C nos diga como podemos hacer para realizar toda la ecualizacion y demás digitalmente.

saudos.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Feb 1, 2009)

el proyecto esta excelente, y da ganas de hacerlo, para principiantes como yo no es facil comenzar cuando no estamos seguros y nos gusta tener a mano el esquema del proyecto.
puedo pedir que se publique el mismo, o talvez ya esta y yo no lo encontre , gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2009)

el de la miniconsola ya esta, hay fotos y todo.

y el de la Consola Digital Draco 20-5-2 lo estoy haciendo.

Cada integrado tiene 2 preamplificador y 2 ecualizadores de 5 bandas.
El diseño lo estoy haciendo para 20 canales, por ende solo se usan 10 integrados TDA7317.
Pero se pueden usar 20, y hacer 20 entradas stereo.

luego todos los integrados deben ir a un bus y de ahi a un microprocesador que lo estoy buscando aun.
por eso es que pido ayuda a gente que sepa de esto o tenga idea.

La verdad esque no conozco ninguna consola digital completamente. Solo he oido de ellas.

y me parece una idea genial poder hacerla.

por eso, utilizando un poco de la inteligencia de cada uno de los amigos del foro, podremos lograr una muy buena, económica y eficaz consola digital.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yo he tocado con mi banda  en esta consola http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/DDX3216.aspx y me parece buena,puede guardar presets de ecualizacion y efectos,ademas trae faders autodeslizables y lo mejor: interfaz adat de 16 canales para grabar en el ordenador pistas independientes pero que paso? la descontinuaron por que? no se! por mala no creo porque a quien le va a parecer mala una solucion como esas de tan alta calidad porque amigos  productores han realizado discos con ella,yo creo que fue por que no valian lo que deberian valer y a la empresa no le convenia $$$$ eso. 
Hablando electronicamente seria muy interesante poder armar un circuito que cargara efectos diferentes como reverb,chorus,flanger,etc con un dsp de facil consecucion y facil programado y/o ensamblado.
Hay que investigar bastante sobre el tema de efectos con dsp o al menos con pic's.





Cambiando de tema,amigo DJDRACO, con que metodo realizaste el pcb de tu consola pequeña? no he tenido buenos resultados con el sistema termotransferible sobre todo cuando trabajo con placas de mas de 10cm de lado,y si trabajaste con termotransferible usaste acetatos o papel?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 7, 2009)

NO utilizo termotransferencia.
yo imprimo el circuito en papel autoadhesivo, recorto lo blanco, dejo lo negro, paso por el cloruro, lo limpio, lo agujereo, retiro el papel negro, limpio y sueldo.

esa consola esta muy buena. y he visto algunas digitales.

lo que yo toy empezando a diseñar es algo similar.

todo lo q es pre y ecualizador todo digital
solo el volumen final desplazable. una gran pantalla LCD.
Analizador de espectro de audio todo en la pantalla.

pero q asu vez sea accesible y barato.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 15, 2009)

Hola amigos, vuelvo al hilo para ver si agregamos algo.

si vieron las primeras paginas habran visto la mini consola de 4 canales. bien. buscando encontre un integrado que nos facilita el diseño y el trabajo, sin mensionar otras cuestiones.

se llama KA22233 es un integrado linear de samsung de 22 patitas, y contiene 2 preamplificador con ecualizador de 3 bandas cada uno.

dejo el datasheet para q lo aprecien.

yo pense q basicamnte con el mismo diseño de chasis y potes donde estan ubicados, solo reemplazando la plaqueta de circuito impreso, podriamos mejorar nuestra consola.

cada 2 entradas monoaurales solo utilizaremos 1 integrado.
otra ventaja es q el KA22233 se alimenta de unos 15volts continuos, sin voltaje negativo.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Feb 15, 2009)

hola chicos les quiero hacer una pregunta...
se puede grabar un efecto de audio en algo asi como un microcontrolador?
mi idea es tener un delay o un reverb en un circuito pequeño...
se puede?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 16, 2009)

a ver si entiendo.

queres grabar un sonido ya con efecto en un integrado...

lo q tenes q hacer es comprar una memoria flash o eeprom y listo, con un programador y una interface lo tenes listo.

ahora si queres hacer un circuito con entrada de audio, salida, y en medio el circuito de efecto, tenes q usar uno de los circuitos de este link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/construir-consola-dj-midi-17989/

saludos.


----------



## Baruc (Feb 20, 2009)

Que buen proyecto  lo voy a hacer pero una pregunta como te anduvo a vos? no vi el comentario si la terminaste y si la provaste pero esta muy buena
eso es lo q andava buscando. Felicitaciones
PD: Me refiero a la 1º consola la 2º ni en mis sueños la fabrico jajaja
saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 21, 2009)

la verdad es q no tngo el transformador para la fuente, pero todo lo demas esta hecho.

apenas tenga el transformador posteo como anduvo.

por las dudas les comento que la pueden hacer mejor y a lo mejor de mejor calidad si usan el KA22233 de samsung.

yo no lo encuentro en Santa Fe (argentina) pero puede ser q exista en otras partes.

tiene 2 pre y 6 ecualizadores (3 por canal) y puede reemplazar facilmente todo el merecumbé q representan los TL084.

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> por las dudas les comento que la pueden hacer *mejor *y a lo *mejor *de *mejor *calidad si usan el KA22233 de samsung.



Y te faltó....*que valga la redundancia!*


Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 21, 2009)

jejeje    
si q falto eso. jejeje
  

quise decir q puede ser mas caro con el KA, pero el pcb es mas simple y de mejor calidad en sonido.

saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 21, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> jeje. eso ya lo sep.
> 
> pero el logaritmico solo cambia el grado de la funcion del avance del volumen respecto al movimiento.
> 
> ...






se usa logaritmico porque se ajusta perfectamente a como escucha el oido humano entonces si incrementamos el volumen un 20% tenderemos esa sensacion de un 20 %  de mas sonido


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 21, 2009)

entiendo lo de la respuesta logaritmica al sonido.

entiendo tambien q algunos muchachs amigos del foro me pidieron el esquema con los valores de los componenetes y por ende coloco aqui el esquema con componentes.

si lo bajan y lo abren en paint, pueden usar la goma para borrar lo gris, e incluso lo rojo y ver mejor los valores.

saludos.


----------



## MAXI2799 (Dic 6, 2009)

Hola a todos, me intereso mucho el tema este de la consolita jajaaj ,  lo quisiera utilizar para mezclar canales de salida de 2 placas de sonido de pc, que luego de esta consolita, serian amplificadas por 2 potencias, y quisiera saber sobre el tema fidelidad, si no le saca calidad de sonido, si los potenciometros regulan bien medios, agudos y graves, y bueno señale algunas cosas del esquema, que creo que le faltan.,. porque nose donde irian conectados los potenciometros, entradas y salidasss.. entre otros, esta detallado, jaja saludos a todos , y espero su colaboracion , desde ya gracias.


----------



## macr0s666 (Mar 17, 2010)

hola DJ DRACO lei sobre tu pequeño proyecto  consola de audio y creo que esta de pelos amigo porfa  me podria pasar el diagrama o circuito completo sip porfa te lo agradeseria bastante 

atte marco gracias ..!!


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 17, 2010)

Otra opcion si se piensa usar junto a una pc es armar un controlador midi:
http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=diy+midi
Hay bastante info, y la mayoria bastante sencillas


----------



## rodr0 (Mar 22, 2010)

que hermoso proyecto. estoy melodeando en el foro en busca de estos (me canse un poco de los amplificadores) y EQs para armarme algo medio loco.

en un principio, constaria de 3 canales stereo, control de fade entre CH1 y CH2, 2 entradas para micro, EQ de 3 o 5 bandas para los 3 canales stereo, el vumetro con peak hold para la salida, el distribuidor de 6 vias de tupolev, 1 salida para auricular amplificada de 1W que vi melodeando en el foro, y ponerle de yapa 1 salida amplficada stereo con los TDA2030 en modo simple y el filtro activo de 3 vias que tambien esta dando vuelta por el foro. 

no se, capas que la limo demasiado, pero queria saber que opinan algunos. y que cosa sencilla pero apreciable y economica le podria agregar de mas. La base es esa...

Gracias!


Data extra: queria potencia en el auto, demasiada potencia y me termino comprando en estos dias el stereo y la potencia para el SW. espero que este proyecto no me pase lo mismo


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 22, 2010)

No dejen de ver este link:
http://www.neoteo.com/microcontroladores-preamplificador-de-audio-15991/pg-2.neo
Es un excelente circuito y el tda7449 te lo envian gratis como sample. Yo pensaba armar ese pero entre mis ics encontre uno mucho mas completo, en cualquier momento armo algo y lo comparto


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Mar 28, 2010)

muy interesante!


----------



## Dano (Mar 28, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Otra opcion si se piensa usar junto a una pc es armar un controlador midi:
> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=diy+midi
> Hay bastante info, y la mayoria bastante sencillas



Te referís a armar la consola midi que controle la pc?

Lo había pensado una vez en hacerlo pero desistí por el costo de la interfase de sonido 

Aprox 300 dólares 8 channel (ASIO)

S2


----------



## damf (Jun 23, 2010)

hola necesito saber si esta consola le puedo poner otras 2 bandas para que me quede una como la de los dj de hip-hop  necesito algo asi
http://es.woodbrass.com/images/woodbrass/VMX100_BIG.JPG
de ante mano muchas gracias


----------



## athenas22 (Jun 29, 2010)

estare atento para cuando termines la digital...para armarla se bien lo que estas pensando, aparte seria muy rentable armarse una,uno propio jeje


----------



## ManuBanfield (Feb 5, 2011)

Hola. te queria pedir si no pudieras subir el circuito electrico completo de la miniconsola.
por lo que vi fueron por pedazos y todo separado.
si pudieras pasar en limpio el circuito electrico entero (aunque sea un canal y la salida) te lo agradeceria enormemente


----------



## Helios (Jun 7, 2011)

Hola, primero que nada, muy bueno tu proyecto, me llamo mucho la atención, pero igual que ManuBanfield, me preguntaba si podrias subir los esquematicos en limpio, para que vayamos viendo que hacemos, al menos yo si quisiera armarla. Y si ya pudiste conseguir el transformador, tambien nos gustaria saber el como funcionó al final. Gracias


----------



## Dember (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola Amigo DJ Draco, la verdad me gusto tu creación de esta consola miniatura de bajo consumo, me la fabricaré siguiento tus instrucciones en el foro, pero tambien mi  pregunta es que tipo de alimentacion utilizas? Tengo fuente de alimentacion (aun utilizable), de computadora destrozada y desmantelada.
Agradecere tu respuesta, tambien sobre esta consola digital que estas realizando.
Un abrazo a la distancia
_GRacias


----------



## chacarock (May 30, 2012)

hola, perdon por revivir, tengo una duda dj, como clear los potenciometro, donde me fijo, es decir, en la placa no dice cual pin es para cual pote o para cual borne del pote, saludos


----------



## jose monti (Oct 7, 2013)

Hola dj draco una pregunta, serviría para una radio es mono??  Y tendria que aguantar las 24 hs. Prendido.. Saludos. Jose


----------

